# Need Assistance: Right robotic ureteroneocystostomy



## rbaucum001 (May 4, 2012)

Indications: Metastatic CA distal right ureter, peritoneal lymph node involvement

Proceedures performed: (all laparoscopic w/robotic assistance)
1.  Resection of distal ureter mass
2.  Sample of nodular tissue taken for permanent analysis from anterior peritoneum
3.  Creation of ureteroneocystostomy with psoas hitch

Does 50947 cover the psoas hitch as well or would this be considered an unlisted laparoscopy code 50949?  I found a code for this when performed as an open procedure (50785), but none for laparoscopic.

Also, should the sample taken be considered a biopsy and coded as well?

Thanks for your help!!!
Renee'


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 9, 2012)

Psoas hitch is not included in 50947.  Use unlisted and compare to the open CPT 50785.  I would not bill the nodule tissue, it sounds incidental to me.


----------

